# Body shop in North or West Glasgow



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Bummer, my car got hit in the street tonight. The front wing is creased/folded at the arch, there is a hole pierced in the front bumper at the wheel and a scuff mark on the drivers wing mirror.  I think it needs a wing and front bumper.

Trouble is original front wings for the Alfa 156 GTA are now rare, they are unique to the GTA.

Looking for a good bodyshop in North or West Glasgow. Will be taking it to Mitchell Inglis on south st for quote as I've used them before and was happy.

Any others recommended? Thanks

Alan


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Touch Ups have an awesome rep!

54 Hamilton Street
Polmadie
Glasgow
G42 OPL

0141 423 4441


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

ive used touch ups twice for girlfriends car and mine both paint finished bubbling a year later and my spoiler is half shiny and half matt, wouldnt use them ever again


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Hit and miss by the sound of it then.

Looks like I'll give McLaren in Kirkintilloch a try as well as Mitchell Inglis on South St.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mitchell Inglis get a good rep they are practically 5 mins from my mums house and pass it every week some nice cars in there...albeit in bits lol.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I know of mixed reports of Touch Ups, some peoples cars have been very well and other not as well including my own one, with sanding swirls under the paint, also the paint being dirty, possibly burnt from buffing ? ? (only taking a guess with that!), but they did 100% colour match on a red car which was good as I went to a guy in Milton of Campsie and even though he did a good job in the repair, the colour was slightly off (no one else could see it except for me)......


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've just had a back door painted on a vehicle by 
Abercorn Coachworks
Abercorn Street
Paisley
0141 842 1700

Awesome job, this guy is so fussy he removes everything before painting.

Ask for Willie...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use:

KDC autos
Unit 3
1 Old Manse Road
Glasgow
G32 0TA

0141 763 2133.... aks for Kevin

I have used them for 3 cars now, big and small jobs and I have had no issues with them...

:thumb:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

McLarens in Kirkintilloch are good, they did my brother in laws race car. I always use east end coachworks in Dumbarton, you'll struggle to find much better. My old boy was in the trade for over 40 years and always recommends them.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Kenny, I'm not far from them so might as well get a quote from them too. They seem to be well used by insurance companies.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Mitchell Inglis get a good rep they are practically 5 mins from my mums house and pass it every week some nice cars in there...albeit in bits lol.


Porsche Centre Glasgow use Mitchell Inglis for all their paint and bodywork repairs.

Alan W


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

never used them,but was wanting to no what there like and asked [email protected]'n'wax last sunday and he said the guys good :thumb:

pro bodyshop (ian park)

unit 10 flemington indust est
420 hamilton rd
cambuslang
g72 7tn

07841-262-901

scott


----------

